# einsteigen - aber wie?



## wired.erb (22. Februar 2006)

hallo gemeinde,

bin komplett neu hier, der totale b00n. kuerzlich bin ich per zufall uber das vid von theBASStian gestolpert (das hier) und war so gefesselt, dass ich beschlossen hab ich muss das auch anfangen. 

ich bin eigentlich rennradler und commuter (kein auto!) und hatte bisher den plan mir dieses jahr n singlespeed mtb aufzubauen. aber das... das macht mich echt heiss... sowas will ich auch probieren.... 

einradfahren kann ich ganz gut, vom gleichgewichtsgefuehl sollts eigentlich passen. leider hab ich keine kohle uebrig. und in der altersklassse ü30 steht man auch nicht mehr so auf schmerzen und n grosser meister wird da auch nicht mehr aus mir werden - mit zwei kids hat man einfach nicht mehr genug zeit zum ueben.

koennt ihr mir tipps geben aus was ich mir sone einigermassen trial-taugliche kiste zusammenschrauben kann? 
was z.b. haltet ihr hiervon? da koennte man doch was draus machen... starre gabel rein und auf singelspeed umruesten, damit kann man doch schon mal ueben oder? welche uebersetzung brauch ich denn? kann ich da auch mit was dickerem (33/18) punkten oder geht da nur sowas a la 18/20?

waer euch echt dankbar fuern paar tipps, wie man guenstig in die materie einsteigen kann.... wenn ich noch n ueber-500euronen-bike daheim anschlepp bringt mich meine frau um...

freu mich auf eure posts und liebe gruesse aus der ottobronx

robert


----------



## Pankowtrialer (23. Februar 2006)

der dark horse rahmen is'n perfekter einsteigerrahmen!
aber wieso willst du single-speed fahren? vorne uff 22er blatt schalten (kette kürzen) und los gehts : )
n etwas längeren vorbau würd ich allerdings empfehlen und die bremsen sollten ordentlich beißen.sattel runter (hast zwar schon zwei kids, is aber besser wegen beinfreiheit)
ach ja üben üben üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (23. Februar 2006)

Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum!  

Also wenn du den Sattel ganz runter schraubst oder ganz weg machst und eine Starrgabel rein, dann reicht das schon fast für den Anfang.
Singlespeed muss net gleich sein, nimm einfach dann den Gang der dir am Besten  vorkommt.
Aber warten wir mal auf die 26"-Fahrer die hier auch (hoffentlich) noch reinschreiben werden.

bin 20"-Fahrer darum


----------



## Pankowtrialer (23. Februar 2006)

und ne gute bremse vorn wär auch nicht schlecht


----------



## wired.erb (23. Februar 2006)

ihr meint also das bikel waer ne gelegenheit? is das son rahmen aus der e-bucht wie sie da unter trial/street/dirt laufen (und was is dark horse)?
das mit der bremse vorn is latuernich klar..... radln kann ich ja schon. tuts vorne auch ne v-bremse? 26" muss eigentlich schon sein. schliesslich will ich mich ja mit dem geraet auch etwas vom heimischen herd wegbewegen um mich den neugierigen blicken der allgegenwaertigen nachbarn zu entziehen. waer mir echt zu peinlich mich vor den vorlauten baengels aus der hood mitm spassbike auf die fresse zu packen....  
soll ich dat kaufen? was meint ihr dasses wert is?

greets 

robatt


----------



## robs (23. Februar 2006)

Ich denke das Bike ist nicht "die Gelegenheit". Mit dem Darkhorse-Rahmen wärst du wahrscheinlich glücklicher. Der kostet unter 100,- und ne Starrgabel kannste auch für 60,- hier immer mal wieder gebraucht kriegen. Ne einzelne HS33 gibts auch für max. 50,-. Dann weiß jemand wie breit der Lenker ist? Den Vorbau sollte man auch tauschen. Kennt jemand die Felgen? Vielleicht wäre ne Alex oder Viz noch schöner.

Fazit:   
Bei dem was du da noch reinstecken musst (Gabel, Vorbau, VR Bremse...) ist das wohl kein ganzes Schnäppchen mehr. Da kannste besser Basics aufm Rennrad lernen (Balancieren)  und noch n bischen was beiseite legen uum dir dann n gutes gebrauchtes oder nen eBay-Aufbau zu holen.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Pankowtrialer (23. Februar 2006)

das is doch n dark gorse rahmen. und ja der stammt von ebay(80 euronen - neu zum sofortkauf). ich bin den selben oder gleichen (wie auch immer) ca 1 1/2 jahre gefahren und war glücklich!


----------



## ringo667 (23. Februar 2006)

Hi Robert,
als anfÃ¤nger kannst mit dem Rad fÃ¼r das Geld nix falsch machen, musst halt nur die Umbaukosten noch dazu rechnen. Da hast auch schnell 150â¬ beisammen!
Finde ich gut dass immer wieder Ã¤ltere Herrschaften zum Trial finden, ist ein prima Ausgleichssport, bin auch schon jenseits der 30


----------



## wired.erb (23. Februar 2006)

ältere herrschaften - ts ^^
hier in der nachbarschaft fahren jetzt alle maedels aus der grundschule mit einraedern durch die gegend.... die ham vielleicht augen gemacht als ich alter knochen einfach mal aufgestiegen bin und ne runde gedreht hab.... hihi
is hier vielleicht jemand in ottobrunn unterwegs mit dem man sich trialmaessig austauschen kann?


----------



## alien1976 (23. Februar 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> Ã¤ltere herrschaften - ts ^^
> 
> is hier vielleicht jemand in ottobrunn unterwegs mit dem man sich trialmaessig austauschen kann?




Hi ich bin aus Germering und der Rest von Uns aus MÃ¼nchen. Zum Trial ist es nie zu SpÃ¤t. Ich werd im Juli auch 30 Jahre alt. KÃ¶nne trialmaÃig was machen wir haben ne Halle zum Fahren.
Schau doch mal in Unser forum.http://forum.trial.to/

Willkommen im Trialsport.

Ãbrigens ich will mein Trialbike verkaufen fÃ¼r 500â¬ Festpreis. Hol mir ein Neues.

Echo ES2/TryAll-Lenker/ Kore-Vorbau/ 2.35"-Reifen Vorn und Hinten/ Bremse HSS mit Scheibenbremshebel fÃ¼r Hinten/ Bremse Vorn V-Brake/Gesamtgewicht 11Kg/ Pedale Odyssey TripleTrap/ Kurbeln Shimano LX/ Singlespeed 22/20/ Steuersatz FSA Orbit/ Gabel Alu mit Stahlschaft:


----------



## Raimund-Aut (23. Februar 2006)

Ich hab schon viele gesehen, die mit über 30 zum Trialen begonnen haben. 
Jetzt haben wir hier zB einen neuen Anfänger, der ist 45. Er hat den letzten World Cup in Graz gesehen und sich gedacht, das muss er auch machen. Er schlägt sich sehr wacker und wird dieses Jahr wahrscheinlich die ersten Wettkämpfe fahren.

Man kann nicht zu alt zum trialen sein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strahd (23. Februar 2006)

@wired.erb

wo kommst Du denn her ?


----------



## wired.erb (23. Februar 2006)

ich wohn in ottobrunn bei muenchen...


----------



## Monty98 (23. Februar 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> ich wohn in ottobrunn *bei muenchen*...



dann auf zur halle nach emmering.
dort ist für alle was. unter anderem auch andere fahrer zum abkucken


----------



## alien1976 (23. Februar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> dann auf zur halle nach emmering.
> dort ist für alle was. unter anderem auch andere fahrer zum abkucken





Genau wir sind so ca 10-15 aktive Trialer die wir regelmäßig in Emmering fahren im Sommer natürlich auch in der Stadt Frauenkirche oder OLY-Park oder oder oder


----------



## misanthropia (23. Februar 2006)

der perfekte rahmen sit der aus meinem keller den du zusammen mit gabel uind tretlager fÃ¼r 7â¬ haben kannst


----------



## wired.erb (23. Februar 2006)

7, das ist nicht dein ernst??? da wuerd ich doch nicht nein sagen  
haste mal n foto?

gruss

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misanthropia (24. Februar 2006)

da hst du reecht ich meinte 7000â¬ ...


ne im Ernst 70â¬. is n Monty x alp von 2003. zum einsteigen genÃ¼gt, aber halt nur rahmen und Gabel unt dretÃ¶lager. kaufst dir direkt vernÃ¼nftige Kurbeln und RÃ¤der nud dann haste mehrere Jahre was davon. kommt dich unterm strioch billiger und besser als ein komplettes x alp von monty


----------



## -|nS5|- (24. Februar 2006)

Ja auch erstmal Ein hallöschen 

ich finds irgentwie cool das du in deinen alter noch mit anfangen willst...
wo kommst du denn her ? 
und ich denk auch mal das du mit denn x-alp nichts falsch machen kannst  

MFG nS5


----------



## wired.erb (24. Februar 2006)

eigentlich hatt ich mir ja n 26" vorgestellt.... fragt mich blos nicht warum, aber die sehen irgendwie stylischer aus und wahrscheinlich kommt der unterschied zum rennrad nicht so krass... aber wenn ihr meint... hmmmm....

also menschenhasser  ich glaub ich nehm das ding... wos doch son menschenfreundliches angebot ist.... kannste mir mal n foto posten?

@ns5: was heisstn da in dem alter? menno alle hacken auf mir rum  

gruss

robert


----------



## funky^jAY (24. Februar 2006)

ich hab noch nen 26" mit gabel, tretlager und steuersatz über. ist schon gebraucht, aber kannste für circa 100 haben...würden wir uns schon einig werden irgendwie. fotos kannste haben, oder schau bei mir in die gallerie, eins ist da(der rote rahmen)


----------



## wired.erb (24. Februar 2006)

also erstmal an alle:

super forum, hier herrscht n angenehemer umgangston und die tipps sind auch zu gebrauchen... danke dafuer  

was is denn jetzt besser 26 oder 20? is 20 einfacher zum lernen? oder wie oder was... fragen ueber fragen. bin echt interessiert an euren angeboten, aber weiss noch nicht so genau wie ich das angehen soll (deshalb ja auch dieser fred...)

auf jeden fall werd ich mir genuegend zeit nehmen das ganze anzugehen und das bike aufzubauen, dann verteilt sich auch die "finanzielle last" besser, you feel me?

gruss

robert


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Februar 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> hier herrscht n angenehemer umgangston




nur manchmal   

20" oder 26" ist geschmacksfrage...techniken die man verwendet sind unterschiedlich. was einem da mehr liegt kann man eigentlich nur selber rausfinden. ist aufjedenfall blödsinn zu sagen 26" ist besser als 20" oder umgekehrt!


----------



## wired.erb (25. Februar 2006)

dann schick mir doch mal n foto von deinem rahmen, dann koennen wir was aushandeln. 26" is mir denke ich lieber....

gruss

robert


----------



## alien1976 (25. Februar 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> dann schick mir doch mal n foto von deinem rahmen, dann koennen wir was aushandeln. 26" is mir denke ich lieber....
> 
> gruss
> 
> robert



Hi Robert! Kennst du zufällig den "AJ"?

Ich kenn Ihn und er kennt einen Robert.


Übrigens ich will mein 26" Trialbike verkaufen für 500 Festpreis. Hol mir ein Neues.

Echo ES2/TryAll-Lenker/ Kore-Vorbau/ 2.35"-Reifen Vorn und Hinten/ Bremse HSS mit Scheibenbremshebel für Hinten/ Bremse Vorn V-Brake/Gesamtgewicht 11Kg/ Pedale Odyssey TripleTrap/ Kurbeln Shimano LX/ Singlespeed 22/20/ Steuersatz FSA Orbit/ Gabel Alu mit Stahlschaft:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## trialsrider (25. Februar 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> nur manchmal
> 
> ist aufjedenfall blödsinn zu sagen 26" ist besser als 20" oder umgekehrt!



26" Ist besser!  

aber 20" is leichter! aber stell dich der Herrausvorderrung! 

schönen 
gruß Martin

Du alter Sack!


----------



## wired.erb (25. Februar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert! Kennst du zufällig den "AJ"?
> 
> Ich kenn Ihn und er kennt einen Robert.
> 
> ...



hi alien,

is 76 dein geburtsjahr?   
aj sagt mir so jetzt grad nix? gibts da noch nen andern anhaltspunkt? 500 oere hab ich echt nicht uebrig akut, da is die zahnarztrechnung, die steuer2004 und etliches anderes, was im moment unsere portokasse perforiert.... ich stell mir erstmal n rahmen auf und dann wird drangestueckelt.... 

gruss

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wired.erb (25. Februar 2006)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> 26" Ist besser!
> 
> aber 20" is leichter! aber stell dich der Herrausvorderrung!
> 
> ...



jetzt stell ich mich ersma der herausvorderung das anzufangen mit dem trial....
na, bist du schon fertig mit der schule?


----------



## 525Rainer (25. Februar 2006)

die basics kann man ja mit jedem fahrrad üben. balancieren zum beispiel. viele weitere sachen kann man dann mit einem mtb machen. und wenn man dann besser ist und evtl. etwas geld übrig ist kauft man sich am besten ein gebrauchtes komplettes trialbike.
wenn man gar kein geld hat sollte man vielleicht einen nebenjob annehmen. aber dann hat man evtl. keine zeit mehr für so freizeithobby. ein teufelskreis!


----------



## ringo667 (25. Februar 2006)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man gar kein geld hat sollte man vielleicht einen nebenjob annehmen. aber dann hat man evtl. keine zeit mehr für so freizeithobby. ein teufelskreis!


 
 Das Leben ist echt hart!


----------



## funky^jAY (25. Februar 2006)

sicher...balancieren üben kann man mit jedem bike.

aber wenn man sich schon vorstellen kann das einem das ganze spaß macht dann sollte man sich schon direkt ein trial taugliches bike holen...muß ja nicht die reinrassige trialmaschine sein, aber an nem normalen MTB rahmen hat man dann sicherlich auch nicht lange freude


----------



## 525Rainer (26. Februar 2006)

mit einem kleinem cross country rahmen kann man schon lang spass haben. siehe ryan leach.


----------



## v!nce (26. Februar 2006)

leEch fährt einen norco moment leech signature. wohl kaum cc.


----------



## alien1976 (26. Februar 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> hi alien,
> 
> is 76 dein geburtsjahr?
> robert




Sicher sischer bin Baujahr 76 und Du selbst.

Wenn dein Bike fertig ist sag bescheid denn kannste ja mit zu unsrer Halle in Emmering da laufen öfters ma ein par fette Sessions. Und TheBasstian (aus dem Video was du gesehen hast) ist auch oft da.

Sers René


----------



## wired.erb (26. Februar 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher sischer bin Baujahr 76 und Du selbst.
> 
> Wenn dein Bike fertig ist sag bescheid denn kannste ja mit zu unsrer Halle in Emmering da laufen öfters ma ein par fette Sessions. Und TheBasstian (aus dem Video was du gesehen hast) ist auch oft da.
> 
> Sers René



hi rene,

bin n 69er.
klar halt ich alle dies lesenwollen oder auch nicht aufm laufenden. hab mir jetzt nen 26" mit gabel, steuersatz, innenlager (4kant) fuer 90 oere aufgestellt... das ist doch schon ein erster schritt. ich kann ja dann n worklog und mein-bike-fortschritts-fred aufmachen

emmering is ja garnich so weit... 15km von ottobronx? da koennt ich dann mein trial-bike in anhaenger packen und mit meim cruiser rueberkommen....

gruss

robert


----------



## alien1976 (26. Februar 2006)

Ja ein geiles Teil dein Cruiser.

Gib ma bescheid wenn dein Bike fertig ist denn können wir was ausmachen wegen der Halle.

PS: Wenn du hilfe braucht beim aufbau deines Bikes. Ich bin Zweiradmeister!

Sers René the alien1976


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (27. Februar 2006)

@wired.erb:

Welche Ehre.
Mich hat Hans Rey zum Trialen gebracht. Da bin ich als Initiator ja in bester Gesellschaft!


----------



## wired.erb (27. Februar 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> @wired.erb:
> 
> Welche Ehre.
> Mich hat Hans Rey zum Trialen gebracht. Da bin ich als Initiator ja in bester Gesellschaft!



jetzt muss ich ja ersmal anfangen  
is aber auch n feines video, sehr schoener style...

gruss

robert


----------



## Sasha (27. Februar 2006)

Hallo leute,ich bin auch ein Trial anfänger,und es gefällt mir sehr!
Gibts hier jemand der aus NRW,nähe Dortmund/Bochum kommt,und mir evntl bisschen was zeigen könnte?
Oder weis wer ob es hier nen verein oder ähnliches gibt!?


----------



## misanthropia (28. Februar 2006)

verein gibts in Oberhausen-- blau gelb oberhausen.

ich bin aus gelsenkirchen und in Essen etc sind wir auch schon ne recht gute gemeinschaft geworden.


----------



## Mac Gyver (28. Februar 2006)

@Sasha: Hey das freut mich das hier einr in der Nähe mitm Trial anfängt, ich wohn in Bochum!! man kann sich ja mal treffen!

@misanthropia: Ich wusst garnich das es im Ruhrpott nen Trialverein gibt..kannse mir vlt mal n paar infos darüber geben?!


----------



## wired.erb (1. März 2006)

hi,

ich mal wieder.... sagt mal taugt die kurbel was? sollte doch perfekt sein fuer mein anfaenger-bikel oder?

robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (1. März 2006)

Rein optisch ist die einwandfrei, sieht den Deore-Kurbeln recht ähnlich. Ob die was aushält kann wohl keiner auf dem Bild erkennen...     Als Alternative gibts z.B.:
Kurbeln

und 

Tretlager

Von Shimano. Ich fahre die selber und die halten. Ok, ist etwas teurer aber da haste was von! Solltest du aber bald auf die Idee kommen Frontfreilauf zu fahren, wären die billigen besser zum wegschmeißen


----------



## wired.erb (1. März 2006)

danke. habse jetzt gekauft, bei dem preis kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. n rockring is auchschon druff und ausserdem passt auf das vorhandene vierkant- innenlager.

gruss

robert


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (1. März 2006)

ich hät mir das billig ding nich gekauft. qualität kostet halt immer bissl mehr. und wenn die kurbel bricht kann das schon ziemlich weh tun.


----------



## funky^jAY (2. März 2006)

namenhafte kurbeln brechen doch genauso...alles kann brechen und das das dann wehtut ist wohl auch klar

aber ist wohl die gleiche glaubensfrage wie bei der kettendiskussion


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (2. März 2006)

jup ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (3. März 2006)

@ funy^jay also ich würde den rahmen vll nehmen wollen. von welcher Marker ist der oder isses nen no name produkt??? Wat is dat fürn tretlager?? Vierkant? Octalink? Isis???


----------



## funky^jAY (4. März 2006)

hat sich schon erledigt...rahmen ist weg

aber war nen megamo falls dich dasberuhigt


----------



## Plattländer_HB (17. März 2006)

huhu Ihr!

Ich bin auch son neuling und würd mir gern die Knochen brechen.
Bin jetzt 26 und fahre ein 26" Bulls Big Free von 2005. Tja der Rahmen ist zum Trialen oder Streeten einfach viel zu groß und unhandlich.

Jetzt suche ich einen Rahmen oder Komplettbike mit max. 400mm Kettenstrebe und Cantisockel. Das Problem ist, dieses Jahr wird geheiratet und deswegen ist keine Kohle über. Kann mir da jemand helfen? Welcher Rahmen passt in die Vorstellung?


----------



## elhefe (17. März 2006)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:
			
		

> huhu Ihr!
> 
> Ich bin auch son neuling und würd mir gern die Knochen brechen.
> Bin jetzt 26 und fahre ein 26" Bulls Big Free von 2005. Tja der Rahmen ist zum Trialen oder Streeten einfach viel zu groß und unhandlich.
> ...




Na da hast Du doch schon ne Idee für nen Hochzeitsgeschenk. Musst blos noch Deine Zukünftige überzeugen.

In Deine Vorstellung passt prinzipiell jeder Trialrahmen. Außer vielleicht vom Preis.


----------



## Hiro (17. März 2006)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:
			
		

> huhu Ihr!
> 
> Ich bin auch son neuling und würd mir gern die Knochen brechen.
> Bin jetzt 26 und fahre ein 26" Bulls Big Free von 2005. Tja der Rahmen ist zum Trialen oder Streeten einfach viel zu groß und unhandlich.
> ...



Wichtig ist mal Deine Preisvorstellung. Was willst, oder kannst Du bezahlen? Aber bitte nicht mit 50,00  anfangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plattländer_HB (17. März 2006)

Na der Rahmen muss auf jeden fall nicht neu sein, es reicht irgendein gebrauchter wo ich auch noch einen Sattel reinstecken kann. Es kann ja auch ein normaler dirtrahmen sein. Ich denke da so vom Stil her in Richtung Specialized P2 oder so. 
Preis?
Naja am besten umsonst  ... Also 150â¬ inkl. allem ist echt schon hart und oberer Grenzwert! KÃ¶nnte man die Lager vom alten Rahmen in den neuen umbauen?
Was passt denn Ã¼berhaupt von den MaÃen zu mir?
Ich bin 175cm groÃ und bringe ein Kampfgeweicht von 75kg mit.


Ps:Mein Bullsrahmen miÃt 19".


----------



## Sasha (17. März 2006)

@Mac Gyver  Nachdem ich mir deine bilder angesehen hab,denke ich das du nich viel spaß dran hättest mit mir zu fahren *lach*
Nen 80cm sidehop,da kann ich nur von träumen,bin ja noch ober anfänger!
hab auch kein trial bike,so nen allrounder dirt bike mehr!


----------



## GrauerPanther (17. März 2006)

Sasha schrieb:
			
		

> @Mac Gyver  Nachdem ich mir deine bilder angesehen hab,denke ich das du nich viel spaß dran hättest mit mir zu fahren *lach*
> Nen 80cm sidehop,da kann ich nur von träumen,bin ja noch ober anfänger!
> hab auch kein trial bike,so nen allrounder dirt bike mehr!



Das was auf dem Bild zu sehn is schaffste ja wohl auch


----------



## Plattländer_HB (17. März 2006)

Hi nochmal,

ich hab da mal ein Foto von meinem esel gemacht.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/232440

Da könnt ihr ja mal zu urteilen.


----------



## GrauerPanther (17. März 2006)

@Plattländer_HB:
kann Dir'n Fort-Rahmen anbieten. Auf dem hab' ich mal angefangen.
Is' meines Erachtens noch in Ordnung. Hat allerdings ne 428mm Kettenstebe (Mitte Hinterachse bis Mitte Tretlager). Rahmen höhe is 425mm (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr). Inkl. Tretlager (126mm) und Steuerlager.

Und der Rahmen is in Bremen !
Wir sind morgen (Sa.) ab 14h am Schlachthof.
Falls de vorbeikommen willst.


----------



## Booomer (17. März 2006)

@Plattländer_HB
hol dir ne kombi in der art. reicht für den anfang vollkommen aus und is nicht teuer.
rahmen
gabel


----------



## Plattländer_HB (17. März 2006)

GrauerPanther schrieb:
			
		

> @Plattländer_HB:
> kann Dir'n Fort-Rahmen anbieten. Auf dem hab' ich mal angefangen.
> Is' meines Erachtens noch in Ordnung. Hat allerdings ne 428mm Kettenstebe (Mitte Hinterachse bis Mitte Tretlager). Rahmen höhe is 425mm (Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr). Inkl. Tretlager (126mm) und Steuerlager.
> 
> ...




Hm Danke.
Ich glaub denn kann ich auch bei meinem Esel bleiben.
Morgen... ma gucken ob ich dann schon wieder Zeit habe.
Na ansonsten viel Spaß


----------



## Plattländer_HB (17. März 2006)

Booomer schrieb:
			
		

> @Plattländer_HB
> hol dir ne kombi in der art. reicht für den anfang vollkommen aus und is nicht teuer.
> rahmen
> gabel




Die Idee hatte ich auch schon.
Kann man sich denn auf die Rahmen JK ... hastenichgesehen verlassen? könnte ich auch alle Lager von meinem Rad wieder benutzen?
Die Gabel kann man doch auch noch von dem Bullsrad nehmen, oder nicht?


----------



## Booomer (17. März 2006)

ach, fürn anfang geht das schon. ich fahr das mit dem gebogenen oberrohr und das is super. steuersatz und tretlager sollteste weiter benutzen können. bei der gabel würd ich auf starrgabel umrüsten.
wahrscheinlich kriegste wieder von vielen zu hören "spar lieber länger und kauf dir was richtiges", aber sche iß drauf. wenn man nicht viel geld hat oder nicht viel zeit zum fahren tut es dat och.
gruß boomer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GrauerPanther (17. März 2006)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub denn kann ich auch bei meinem Esel bleiben.



Stimmt. Hab mir das Bild mal angeguckt. Dann kannst auch auf Deinem Bock bleiben. Oder guck bei ebay, wie Booomer sacht.


----------



## Plattländer_HB (18. März 2006)

huhu schon wieda ich.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Darkhorse JK-H11NA? Gibts bei Ebay
Alternativ habe ich mir noch den JK-H13NA -p d; und den JK-H266NAblau angesehen. Was haltet ihr davon? Wie hoch sollte der Rahmen bei 175cm Körpergröße sein, damit ich nicht nur im stehen fahren muß?


----------



## Booomer (18. März 2006)

ich bin auch 1,75 und fahr den hier


----------



## Plattländer_HB (18. März 2006)

Na hier sowas interessiert mich. 
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=mountainbike+street

@welche Rahmenhöhe hast denn genommen? wie issn der Rahmen? den würd ich wahrscheinlich wohl auch nehmen.


----------



## robs (18. März 2006)

Also erstens möchte ich dir mal die Pace-Gabel empfehlen!!  Fahre die selber und die ist erste Sahne! Und, du Glückskeks, die gibts gerade bei ebay:  Klick (Pace)

Dann gibts es so einen Darkhorserahmen wie oben erwähnt auch zur Auktion: Klick (DarkHorse1)

Und auchnoch diesen, der hier meines Wissens auch öfter Anwendung fand: Klick (DarkHorse2)

Und, leider etwas teurer, einen den ich persönlich auf jeden Fall vorziehen würde weil er einfach einen stabilen Eindruck macht:  Klick (Tip!)

Wenn du automobil bist und ein paar Kilometer (Oyten) auf dich nehmen würdest um die Pace mal zu bestaunen, schreib mir ne PM.


----------



## Plattländer_HB (18. März 2006)

@robs: wie isses denn mit dem?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7182543939&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robs (18. März 2006)

Die Geometrie ist ja ziemlich ähnlich, das Sattelrohr kommt halt 6cm höher...   

Wie ist das, willst du möglichst trialmäßig aufbauen oder mit Sattel?

Wenn du nämlich keinen Sattel drauf machen willst und dann am besten das Sattelrohr kürzt, ist der teurere wohl besser weil der mehr Freiheit bietet. Wenn dir das aber nicht so wichtig ist, und das ist zum Anfang echt nicht entscheidend, nimm ruhig den günstigeren. Der sieht in meinen Augen genauso stabil aus...  is ja auch nicht der leichteste.

Ich denke den kannste nehmen.  Aber wenn du die Zeit hast, auf den Ausgang des Angebots zu warten, biete doch die 99,- auf den flacheren und hoff dass sich kein anderer noch dafür interessiert


----------



## GrauerPanther (18. März 2006)

Plattländer_HB schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen... ma gucken ob ich dann schon wieder Zeit habe.
> Na ansonsten viel Spaß



Wir sind jetzt doch nich am Schlachthof, sondern innner Neustadt am Hallenbad Süd.


----------

